
Modern Perl Development Framework and Standard Library - alnk
I recently released &quot;Data-Object: Modern Perl Development Framework and Standard Library&quot;, a project I&#x27;ve been working on for a few months.<p>It&#x27;s my attempt at a framework which provides and demonstrates a bunch of modern Perl programming concepts and best practices.<p>The elevator pitch would be that it integrates the object system, type system and subroutine signatures such that everything is type-constrainable (should you desire that) in a way that feels native to the language. Additionally, it provides classes and methods for native  Perl data types, etc.<p>The framework is designed such that you can bring your own type library and the system will integrate it along side the core type library in the current scope (package space).<p>If you&#x27;re the slightest bit interested or curious please give it a look and provide feedback, and give it a thumbs up if you like it on CPAN and&#x2F;or GitHub.<p>I would love any help in further developing it, e.g. pull requests, bug reports, suggestions, etc.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;metacpan.org&#x2F;release&#x2F;Data-Object<p>- iamalnewkirk (irc: alnk)
======
tmaly
I would highly recommend adding more examples in the synopsis.

It will help people that are new to your framework, quickly learn how it
should be used.

~~~
iamalnewkirk
Thanks for the feedback, that's a fair point. Because there are lots of
examples in the main document and readme I thought it might be okay to leave
the synopsis basically bare, but I see now that I should lead with more
examples.

